# New Arrival - O & W Cobra



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally joined the O & W family with the arrival of a Cobra from Gnomon in Singapore. Well chuffed, it was love at first sight with this model, my only gripe being that it is only available on a Nato, not on bracelet! (Gnomon included a good quality red rubber strap but I'm not sure I can go there....in any event, I'm not a strap person!) Please excuse the quick n dirty photo's - I need to work on photographing domed crystals without including lots of reflections! Interestingly, the (fairly average) lume is blue for the dial markers and green for the hands which is a bit different.

Any ideas re suitable bracelets for these? The bead-blasted finish to the watch means my choices are fairly limited so would be interested to have some advice about something that will match/suit the watch.

Anyway, without further ado, here it is:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one B)

As to the bracelet, would this do?



> *Solid Steel Swiss Bracelet*
> 
> Swiss 20mm curved end Steel sand blasted bracelet Very nice quality with solid screwed links.


See 4th one down HERE  :rltb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not with curved end pieces Mac 

Lovely looking watch


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice one, how was it dealuing with Gnomon?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 8, 2009)

Like it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

is it the same case as Roy's rlt11 with a different bezel insert?

The bracelet the 11 came on is very comfortable, no idea if they came from o&w with the cases or if Roy sourced them separately though.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

DMP said:


> Finally joined the O & W family with the arrival of a Cobra from Gnomon in Singapore. Well chuffed, it was love at first sight with this model, my only gripe being that it is only available on a Nato, not on bracelet! (Gnomon included a good quality red rubber strap but I'm not sure I can go there....in any event, I'm not a strap person!) Please excuse the quick n dirty photo's - I need to work on photographing domed crystals without including lots of reflections! Interestingly, the (fairly average) lume is blue for the dial markers and green for the hands which is a bit different.
> 
> Any ideas re suitable bracelets for these? The bead-blasted finish to the watch means my choices are fairly limited so would be interested to have some advice about something that will match/suit the watch.
> 
> Anyway, without further ado, here it is:


That looks nice. How about a 'lumpy' bracelet, they have straight end pieces.

Cheers Roger


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks good, hope you enjoy it as it still love my ID3077.

As for the bracelet, my ID3077 came on the one that Mach posted up but is no good for you so how about something like this from the bay?

350234824000 is the item number.

There is another one that i found but as im not allowed to post the link have a google for Mo-MC691-8 and see what you get


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

great looking watch, love the hands, nice sandblasted case, got some nice watches on there site,

paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Nice one, how was it dealuing with Gnomon?


No hesitation in recommending them - Anders Tan (owner) is a good bloke to deal with - very professional.

Thanks for the bracelet suggestions, fella's, will see what I can dig up


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That is just asking for a bead blasted lumpy :tongue2:


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Like that alot nice clean face


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now that I do like. Very nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Not with curved end pieces Mac










that`s what comes of answering posts while working nights :sleepy:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mutley said:


> That is just asking for a bead blasted lumpy :tongue2:


Agree :thumbsup: - The blasted one is a lot more than the brushed or polished ($80 instead of $50) - I think Yobokies does a blasted one with straight end which might be a bit less money (?)

Paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

as mentioned, the Cobra has 2-colour lume which is interesting and a bit different (albeit not the brightest). The photo is a bit overexposed in order to get a good shot of the blue, therefore the hands look more white than green in the final result:


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Nice one, how was it dealuing with Gnomon?


I am thinking of an ID-3077.Bit unclear about Gnomon warranties. Do you get full manufactures warranty or is the 3 month their own warranty


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice watch - would like to track something like an M4, M6 diver down if possible. Are they still available?


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

I really love that watch. Especially the sand blasted look.

Enjoy. :clap:

Rich


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice; which is its case size ?

Engi


----------

